# Frogs!



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

So has anyone jumped on this frog craze going on? If you have, any luck? I've always fished topwater but never messed with these soft weedless frogs much. I picked up a couple and a few different swimming frogs as well. I'm gonna give them a try tomorrow.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I bought horny toads, buzz frogs, and the dean rojas spro frog. I only used the spro frog once with no luck. They all look cool though. This Friday, I am leaving to bass fish in Canada and either in the morning or at night, I will have to try out all of them.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i just started using it and i think it is cool


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

The horny toads are sweet . I've gotten some incredible blow-ups in the pads on one . Those things will go through just about anything without getting hung up .


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I have been using buzz frogs as of late, they have been working out really well. I do well with scum frogs but just miss a lot of fish.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i have a pack of buzz frogs and ive only got a couple NICE explosive hits but i have a hard time keepin them right side up....even with a 4 or 5/0 hook and bein thrown on a bait caster...


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

anyone using the rebel buzzin frog?

what do you think?


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

I use them ALOT at Indian Lake and a ton when I go to Minnesota each year. They are an absolute blast when you pluck a three plus pounder out of the pads. Last year in Minnesota, my buddy and I were tearing them up in the pads on frogs. I just said, "Man, it'd be funnier than hell if we caught a pike on one of these." Within a few casts my buddy had an enormous explosion DEEP in the pads and pulled a 34" pike out. Obviously he had to retire that particular frog after that one pike catch. He was p'd off, thinking I jinxed him causing a 5.00 dollar bait to be impaled.....it's great times when they're on....BD


----------



## Canoe (May 3, 2006)

Went to my favorite bass pond last night (around 8pm) and threw yum buzzfrogs. Landed 4, but 2 got off until I figured out how to rig the bait (texas, no weight -- make sure the hook can get clear of the body when it's bit). Hard to explain in words.

Anyway... the buzzfrogs sink and the hits took place with a very slow stop and go retrieve, usually within the first few feet. The bait stays weedless, but not scumless. It'll lay on top of weeds and pads and can be jerked across the surface too, but casting to the edges worked best last night. Let em take it for a couple seconds then make sure you set the hook hard!

I'll get a topwater frog soon. Fun to see the strikes!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing can compare with a bass hitting a frog in the pad's or surface weeds.
Kinda hard to keep from setting the hook until you feel them when they make that killer strike!


----------



## itsbrad (Jun 13, 2005)

Dang you guys make me want to get my frogs out  I have a pack of Yum Buzzfrogs as well as these Panther Martin ones..









Not that they will work but hey its worth a shot! The hooks are weedless but on the bottom so I dont know how well they will work. The pond I fish has a lot of frogs but I never tried one yet to see if they work or not, but after this topic I may get some out there and see what happens today!


----------



## Tredder (Nov 8, 2004)

Since I've had the same problem described by SonicM, I was hoping that someone had an answer to his question about the frogs flipping over.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Tredder said:


> Since I've had the same problem described by SonicM, I was hoping that someone had an answer to his question about the frogs flipping over.


Some brands will roll more then others. I love the Seizmic brand because they run straight on a plain old EWG hook with no weight. I had the most explosive top water hit I have ever had a couple of nights ago on one reeling over a weed bed. Turned out to be a 20" bass that put up a great fight. The swim frogs are made to reel in just like you would a buzz bait. I find the Seizmic brand allows me to reel a little slower because it is softer and floats a little better then other brands. Lake Fork makes a great frog if you are going to reel in at a fast speed. It really makes a lot of noise.


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

frogs are great in thick cover. the fish are there,and u don't get snagged. my dad caught5.5lb in thick pads on sunday. u could see the bass going through the pads getting ready to strike. if u can hear the frogs a frog bait is good. everytime we catch a bass on the frog. we hear the frogs chipping


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

The Dean Rojas Spro Frog is my new favorite bait...it runs great.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

Reel Man said:


> Some brands will roll more then others. I love the Seizmic brand because they run straight on a plain old EWG hook with no weight. I had the most explosive top water hit I have ever had a couple of nights ago on one reeling over a weed bed. Turned out to be a 20" bass that put up a great fight. The swim frogs are made to reel in just like you would a buzz bait. I find the Seizmic brand allows me to reel a little slower because it is softer and floats a little better then other brands. Lake Fork makes a great frog if you are going to reel in at a fast speed. It really makes a lot of noise.


im using pline floroclear.....but since i normally fish my dingers on it i think i might have some twistage


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

TheSonicMarauder said:


> im using pline floroclear.....but since i normally fish my dingers on it i think i might have some twistage


I would recommend changing your line then. If you are using baits that tend to twist use a good ball bearing swivel. That will allow the bait to turn without twisting your entire line.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Ditto too reel man, I use barrel swivels on most of my rubber worm rigs, it helps avoid line twist, and easy an easy way to use fluoro carbon without having to drop a lot of cash.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

repeat ? has anyone used the rebel buzz n frog?

the reason I ask is bc it has the big blade like a buzzbait but it also floats. so you could fish it sloooow(and still have it be on the surface, plus it looks kinda realistic). its also weedless (2 pronged "treble" with the 2 prongs pointing up)


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

crawdiddy said:


> repeat ? has anyone used the rebel buzz n frog?
> 
> the reason I ask is bc it has the big blade like a buzzbait but it also floats. so you could fish it sloooow(and still have it be on the surface, plus it looks kinda realistic). its also weedless (2 pronged "treble" with the 2 prongs pointing up)


A friend of mine has had some success with it at a sand pit we go to . Not anymore or less than any other type of topwater bait .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Also not as weedless as some of the other types of frogs . This one is definately used around the edges and not in the cover .


----------



## fishyoda (Jun 22, 2006)

WOW!! A craze...I've been fishing these for years as part of my topwater arsenal.(starting to feel old) Actually started throwing frogs because I would take our smallest fishing and she was always tossing into weeds and geeting hung up so I'd put some type of frog on and the rest is history. I have had luck on the Panther Martins as seen in the post but I advise a good arsenal. If I can recommend a technique ....if they miss have a follow up rod ready to go. I'll throw a weightless soft plastic like a Zoom centipede etc. directly into the area of the missed strike. The second stirke certainly is not as explosive as the initial reactionary hit but it's effective because if the bass are feeding (ambushing gill beds this time of year) they will stay relatively close to the same zone. NOW....Chatter baits are new to me....Anyone doing good w/this presentation?????


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

I have been pounding them on Case Plastics swimming frogs, you rig them texas style, you can fish them over weeds, pads, I have even been swimming them under boat docks and catching more bass then ever. Use some soft bait glue to glue the hook where it comes out of the slot at the top of the frog, keeps the frog from sliding down, they have been hitting it so hard they have been turning the frog inside out, most fun I've had in a long time, Kelly


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Me? Frogs? Never! LOL. I love em and I use em almost all year long one of my best baits by far and won me quite a few tournaments.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i just cast a heavy soft plastic or a frog across. reel in really fast to locate the fish and then reel in slow the next time u cast over the same spot


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

What is the best rubber frog that is weedless, and also doesn't fill up with water as much?


----------



## fishyoda (Jun 22, 2006)

That's like 31 Flavors. I'm sure everyone will give you their favorite. I do like the original scum frog or tourney frog. But they do tend to flip or fill w/water like you said. I have one that has a mind of it's own. I am fishing a popper frog now that has some type of foam body and is completely molded in rubber. So no openings to fill w/water. Very fond of this one! If fished just right the legs are identical to a swimming frog. (sorry..I forget the brand) I also use a trailer hook for the short strikes. Howver, yesterday I couldn't get a strike w/my best frog. I put on my cheapest and biggest buzzbait and fished it as fast as I could retreive and BAM...BAM. 3 in 10 minutes. One I lost because I was just about to pull out of the water and it went off like a cinder block crashing the water...just wasn't ready. Think I actually jumped 2 feet because it scared me....sshhhhh...don't tell my wife that!! However, everyone is going to use what they are confident throwing. Try a few different...skirts...legs. Nice thing about skirts as that the still move after you've slowed and this tends to generate some strikes in my opinion.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Ditto to fishyoda, the best top water frog is the origanal scum frog. Also the scum popper frog is pretty cool too.


----------



## MBeery (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been using the Reaction Innovations Swamp Donkey and I like them better that the scum frogs and the bronzeye frogs. They do not have a problem with flippin', etc. Trim the legs, spray a little scent on them and it is on. www.reactioninnovations.com


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

ive been using the horny toads and some other like that and found if you dont just fish them as top water they work better.i like to let them sink to the bottom and slow role them in.so that the are about 1 foot form the bottom.if a real frog is not hopping across the weeds have you ever seen them swim across the top of the water.im not saying they dont work for top water cause they do just trying to let you no what has been working for me.


----------



## bigcfisher (Apr 28, 2006)

i have a few scum frogs {black, green, and white} i like popping them over lily pads or shore vegatation

has anyone heard of a lure called the "3/16 no bull frog" i saw it on bassmaster and wondered if it was out and where to get it


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

bigcfisher said:


> i have a few scum frogs {black, green, and white} i like popping them over lily pads or shore vegatation
> 
> has anyone heard of a lure called the "3/16 no bull frog" i saw it on bassmaster and wondered if it was out and where to get it


try www.316lurecompany.com/baits/frog.html is that what your looking for?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I use these...SPRO Pro Bronze Eye...http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=7&hvarSubCode=8&hvarTarget=browse The always float right side up and they swim pretty good. You can walk the dog with them or just jerk across the pads and grasses.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

bones said:


> try www.316lurecompany.com/baits/frog.html is that what your looking for?


10.99 for a pack of 4 is crazy !!!


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

soua0363 said:


> I use these...SPRO Pro Bronze Eye...http://www.basspro.com/servlet/cata...arClassCode=7&hvarSubCode=8&hvarTarget=browse The always float right side up and they swim pretty good. You can walk the dog with them or just jerk across the pads and grasses.



They got some new colors I see.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

heyjay said:


> 10.99 for a pack of 4 is crazy !!!


just trying to help.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

the berkley frog worked for me last year . i caught over twenty lm its the only frog i use. :B


----------

